# GECX



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

This evening I saw this loco sitting in my town. As with this photo, it was heading a train with a BNSF unit behind...I failed to get the BN loco number. I had never seen anything like this before. 

I was intrigued at the lack of markings other than right below the cab side windows, below the 2025 it says "GECX" in small letters. I looked it up on the internet, and GECX is the General Electric leasing company. I also didn't know GE did leasing! I find it interesting that a company the size of BNSF would be leasing rather than buying motive power.

But then, apparently there's a LOT I don't know!

http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/showPicture.aspx?id=4119700


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

*Locomotive leasing*

Great Northern and Burlington Northern were big believers in leasing brand new locomotives. In researching one of my favorite pictures of locomotives:

http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/showPicture.aspx?id=4335944

I discovered that the SD45 in the in the rear was the last SD45 "bought" by Great Northern, was one of nine returned to the leasing company in 1983, and ended up on the C&NW.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

General Electric also built that locomotive; it's their newest model and that unit was probably also a demonstrator.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Many of the major airlines lease a significant portion of their planes. A lot of the companies that provide private jets like Execujet lease their whole stable of aircraft from the major manufacturers. It seems quite logical that other transportation companies would do the same.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

CP Rail leases a lot! Saw a Union Pacific loco the other day here, as well as BN Heritage......plus those blue ones....


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

Fire21 said:


> This evening I saw this loco sitting in my town. As with this photo, it was heading a train with a BNSF unit behind...I failed to get the BN loco number. I had never seen anything like this before.
> 
> I was intrigued at the lack of markings other than right below the cab side windows, below the 2025 it says "GECX" in small letters. I looked it up on the internet, and GECX is the General Electric leasing company. * I also didn't know GE did leasing! *I find it interesting that a company the size of BNSF would be leasing rather than buying motive power.
> 
> ...


GE has done leasing of equipment for quite a long time. They are under the umbrella of GE Transportation which includes the Rail Division. Don't be confused though- as GE Aviation is it's own separate division. 

I was an AV Contractor with GE Aviation for 6 years. So I heard quite a bit from time to time on the other divisions of GE... lots of stuff going on... 

Probably the biggest leasing company that they owned was the GE "Tip Pool"... Truck Trailers that were used all over the place... 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GE_Trailer_Fleet_Services#2000.E2.80.932007


----------

